# [ 2012 ] wyndham pic question



## Bourne (May 7, 2012)

Would a resort that has weeks and points ownerships like Grandview  lv  qualify.

Getting conflicting input from sales.


----------



## roundtheworld (May 7, 2012)

*PIC*

The resort needs to be in the RCI directory in order to qualify for PIC.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

Yes - but the week being PIC can not be converted into RCI points.

Remember, PIC is done with a developer purchase and best points values are for 3bdr RED weeks as defined by RCI.


----------



## Bourne (May 7, 2012)

RCI Points for Deposit is stringent. You cannot utilize it if the resort is listed under both RCI weeks and Points. Does the PIC program utilize this filter

OR

As long as the ownership is a week that can be deposited in RCI, its good.

On a recent visit to Daytona Beach, I was offered a small package that was too good to pass. Pass I did but still have an option to call back.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 7, 2012)

The resort itself cannot be an RCI points resort.  Also, if the resort converts to RCI points in the future, the week will lose its PIC status.

We have 3 RCI PIC weeks.  We purchased the weeks resale and got "pink" red weeks, meaning not hot high demand summer weeks, but shoulder red late September weeks.  When we did the developer purchase, we already had 2 weeks purchased and we were given so many days to purchase the third week.  We worked closely with our sales person to make sure that the weeks we purchased qualified, both before and after our developer purchase.  Our purchase was made before they put the 2 PIC week limit into place.

We enjoy our Platinum benefits and by utilizing the PIC program we were able to get our points at a price very very close to what the resale points were selling for back then (which was .02 cents per point or higher).  With the 2 week limit in place plus the way Wyndham has dimished VIP benefits, plus more and more resorts are heading to RCI points, I think I would really analyze if utilizing the PIC program or the VIP program was worth the cost of a developer purchase.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

Bourne said:


> RCI Points for Deposit is stringent. You cannot utilize it if the resort is listed under both RCI weeks and Points. Does the PIC program utilize this filter
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



I have 2 weeks which are PIC'ed. Both are at an RCI resort, in RCI Weeks, and I own other weeks THERE in the RCI Points system. The resort is also affiliated with II and I have deposited those PIC'ed weeks into II.

Find TWO WEEKS which are 3bdr RED WEEKS - esp since they are moving up the VIP level.

ADDED: per page 299 of the current Member's Directory, it is *the interval (which is the week) can not be converted to RCI Points*. Hence, that is why my unconverted RCI Weeks at my resort are accepted into the PIC Program.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 7, 2012)

Linda,
We were posting at the same time.  We were always told that if the resort was RCI points, that no weeks from that resort were eligible and that if the resort converted over, then our PICs would be worthless.  We actually were told after the purchase that if the resorts went to RCI points, the PIC weeks would no longer be valid.  

Your post about your ownership reassures me.  

Lisa


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have 2 weeks which are PIC'ed. Both are at an RCI resort, in RCI Weeks, and I own other weeks THERE in the RCI Points system. The resort is also affiliated with II and I have deposited those PIC'ed weeks into II.
> 
> Find TWO WEEKS which are 3bdr RED WEEKS - esp since they are moving up the VIP level.
> 
> ADDED: per page 299 of the current Member's Directory, it is *the interval (which is the week) can not be converted to RCI Points*. Hence, that is why my unconverted RCI Weeks at my resort are accepted into the PIC Program.



I think Linda is right, but Im buying weeks to pic as if she wasnt

I might add to Linda's selection criteria, low mf   I found a 3 bed redweek that when PICed will bring 254000 points at $2/1000 points mf


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2012)

*Good PIC week*

For those of you that are considering PIC, I found a resort that has 3 bedroom red weeks for sale for $900 plus $175 to close. The resort management is handling the sale for the HOA. They are RCI affiliated and the week will yield 254000 points if PICed. The best part is that the maintenance fees here are just $440 so even if you add in the annual PIC fee, your points will cost $2/1000 points mf...of course to make it happen you will have to buy at least 50000 points from Wyndham.   Remember the points needed to go to Silver or Gold VIP go up in October.

pm me for details


----------



## kalua (May 8, 2012)

*PIC*

Ron ,that is a great deal,even my cheapest maint fee for a 2 bd rm is $490. which I pic'ed ,I wish I had,had 2  3bd.rm. when I did it , congrat's on finding it.


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2012)

kalua said:


> Ron ,that is a great deal,even my cheapest maint fee for a 2 bd rm is $490. which I pic'ed ,I wish I had,had 2  3bd.rm. when I did it , congrat's on finding it.



I really didnt want to do this until next year...all I wanted to do this year is to identify the resorts where I would buy...but there it was, I bid and I got it. The good news is that the association has more, so I can get my second week whenever Im ready to PIC...What was it that The 'A' team leader used to say?  "I love it when a good plan comes together"


----------



## shaun401 (May 9, 2012)

Bourne said:


> RCI Points for Deposit is stringent. You cannot utilize it if the resort is listed under both RCI weeks and Points. Does the PIC program utilize this filter
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



Lol... Don't get in trouble with your other half.   Anyway, I'll get the scoop from you tomorrow.


----------



## Bourne (May 9, 2012)

shaun401 said:


> Lol... Don't get in trouble with your other half.   Anyway, I'll get the scoop from you tomorrow.



 .. I won't.. Hopefully....Her first take was.... Forget ROR, show me the IRR and THR for it with multiple benchmarks...


----------



## Resort Guy (Jul 23, 2012)

Can someone explain the PIC program to me?  I manage a small resort for our owners association (no developer involved) and apparently someone has been reselling our weeks to people for use in the PIC program.  I always worry about resales by outside companies or people because they tend to over promise the value of these weeks and the new owners inevitably become disappointed and walk away from paying maintenance fees or their ownership all together.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2012)

Resort Guy said:


> Can someone explain the PIC program to me?  I manage a small resort for our owners association (no developer involved) and apparently someone has been reselling our weeks to people for use in the PIC program.  I always worry about resales by outside companies or people because they tend to over promise the value of these weeks and the new owners inevitably become disappointed and walk away from paying maintenance fees or their ownership all together.



A Wyndham points owner can be given wyndham points for non Wyndham weeks they may own, the program is explained in the Wyndham directory  page 297.  A new developer purchase is necesarry (50000 points per pic week) and there is a maximum number allowed.

The reason I am looking at doing this is that the pic points are VIP qualified,


----------



## learnalot (Jul 23, 2012)

Resort Guy said:


> Can someone explain the PIC program to me?  I manage a small resort for our owners association (no developer involved) and apparently someone has been reselling our weeks to people for use in the PIC program.  I always worry about resales by outside companies or people because they tend to over promise the value of these weeks and the new owners inevitably become disappointed and walk away from paying maintenance fees or their ownership all together.



I am not an expert on PIC, but here is my understanding.  PIC is a Wyndham term that stands for Personal Interval Choice.  Basically, it allows people who own timeshares outside Wyndham's system to bring those timeshare weeks into their Wyndham account.  In exchange, they receive additional Wyndham points allocated to their Wyndham account.  I believe Wyndham then places the PIC weeks with RCI.  

If someone is reselling your weeks, that would not be Wyndham's role in the process.  More likely, people are purchasing resale weeks from the owners or a reseller and then subsequently placing them in the PIC program.

Many developers have similar programs and usually have their own names.  I think Bluegreen calls theirs AIM or something like that.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it 2 PIC weeks per retail purchase or 2 PIC weeks total per Wyndham account?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Is it 2 PIC weeks per retail purchase or 2 PIC weeks total per Wyndham account?



Total........


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 23, 2012)

Resort Guy said:


> Can someone explain the PIC program to me?  I manage a small resort for our owners association (no developer involved) and apparently someone has been reselling our weeks to people for use in the PIC program.  I always worry about resales by outside companies or people because they tend to over promise the value of these weeks and the new owners inevitably become disappointed and walk away from paying maintenance fees or their ownership all together.



The PIC program is real.  I do not think you have anything to worry about if Wyndham accepts your resorts weeks into the PIC program, other than possability dealing with Wyndham/RCI when they go to use it. 

Once Wyndham accepts the week into the PIC program, the owner has to prove to RCI that the maintance fees are paid for the week in question.  RCI works directly with the Resort for this confirmation.  Once it is confirmed by the Resort that the fees are paid to the resort, they notify Wyndham, the owner then pays the additional yearly fee to convert this week to points and then gets to use the points.  Wyndham gets control of the week.  This process is followed on an annual bases where the owner gets the option of trading the week for points or not.

The problem you fear with this progam is if you're resort switches from RCI Weeks to RCI Points.  Wyndham can take the PIC status from your owner.  If that happens, and the owner was under the impression from the Wyndham Sales Staff and/or public forums, such as TUGs, that this is unlikely, then you could end of with a situation of increased defaults.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> The PIC program is real.  I do not think you have anything to worry about if Wyndham accepts your resorts weeks into the PIC program, other than possability dealing with Wyndham/RCI when they go to use it.
> 
> Once Wyndham accepts the week into the PIC program, the owner has to prove to RCI that the maintance fees are paid for the week in question.  RCI works directly with the Resort for this confirmation.  Once it is confirmed by the Resort that the fees are paid to the resort, they notify Wyndham, the owner then pays the additional yearly fee to convert this week to points and then gets to use the points.  Wyndham gets control of the week.  This process is followed on an annual bases where the owner gets the option of trading the week for points or not.
> 
> The problem you fear with this progam is if you're resort switches from RCI Weeks to RCI Points.  Wyndham can take the PIC status from your owner.  If that happens, and the owner was under the impression from the Wyndham Sales Staff and/or public forums, such as TUGs, that this is unlikely, then you could end of with a situation of increased defaults.



Once a week is brought into the system, I understand you can use it, or trade it in rci or pay the $89 fee and turn it ito Wyndbham points

What if those pic week points are  the points that bring me to VIP status. What happens if one year I dont choose to turn my week into points?  do I lose VIP benefits for that year?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 23, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Once a week is brought into the system, I understand you can use it, or trade it in rci or pay the $89 fee and turn it ito Wyndbham points
> 
> What if those pic week points are  the points that bring me to VIP status. What happens if one year I dont choose to turn my week into points?  do I lose VIP benefits for that year?



Make sure to read the PIC contract (a seperate document from the purchase document) to make sure there were not changes.  But in my case, they are VIP Eligable points and counted towards my Platium Memberhip.


----------



## kalua (Jul 23, 2012)

*PIC weeks staying vip*



ronparise said:


> Once a week is brought into the system, I understand you can use it, or trade it in rci or pay the $89 fee and turn it ito Wyndbham points
> 
> What if those pic week points are  the points that bring me to VIP status. What happens if one year I dont choose to turn my week into points?  do I lose VIP benefits for that year?



ron  I have never had a problem loosing my vip, and I was told  (by sales the you will stay vip unless a week is no longer eligible for the pic program.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 23, 2012)

PIC and VIP  are not deeded rights.

Wyndham(WVO) and RCI are the fountainheads in charge of rules!

Given Wyndham only  sold 4K new memberships  the last two years vs some 25K in the good olde days they are looking to cut costs. They had to reimburse VOI some $12 million cash  last year  plus inventory. They are hurting!


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 27, 2013)

ronparise said:


> (abridged)... of course to make it happen you will have to buy at least 50000 points from Wyndham.   Remember the points needed to go to Silver or Gold VIP go up in October.



If someone already has a 300k+ developer purchase, am I correct in assuming that would suffice for PIC eligibility (up to the full 2 weeks) and that any (appropriate) non-Wyndham weeks submitted for PIC afterwards would work?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2013)

uscav8r said:


> If someone already has a 300k+ developer purchase, am I correct in assuming that would suffice for PIC eligibility (up to the full 2 weeks) and that any (appropriate) non-Wyndham weeks submitted for PIC afterwards would work?



Maybe, but I don't think so. I think it's a new purchase


----------



## kalua (Aug 28, 2013)

*PIC week's*

to be able to PIC your week's you must make another  purchase from wyndham at the time you PIC your week's, that is how they make the sale , they use the PIC program as leverage , also ron,even if you don't PIC your week's you still hold the plat. status, unless one or both of your week's go to point's and is withdrawn from the PIC program.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a list of Wyndham-affiliated resorts that are therefore NOT eligible to PIC, regardless of whether the resort is still in RCI weeks?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 29, 2013)

No Wyndham affiliated resorts are eligible for PIC period.  It has to be a non-Wyndham RCI weekly (not currently in RCI Points) only resort.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 29, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> No Wyndham affiliated resorts are eligible for PIC period.  It has to be a non-Wyndham RCI weekly (not currently in RCI Points) only resort.



Yes I know... that is why I was asking which resorts are affiliated with Wyndham so I know to avoid them.

Also, does it max out at 3BR, or is there a better PIC for 4BR?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com  just go to the explore the resorts link on the right and you can see all the Wyndham resorts.  It is a too long to list.  IMHO


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks! It looks like Westgate would be safe?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 29, 2013)

Westgate is II affiliated.

Maxes at 3 BR.

Suggest you look at  specs on page 347 of new Directory.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks... I missed that. Will keep looking.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 29, 2013)

Another PIC question. Around fees.

I know that you need to pay $89 to add you week for points use in a given year.

What happens to the program fees. If you pic a3br red, does that mean you need to pay $140 on deposit(254*.55)

Also, what happens in the year you choose not to deposit. Do you still get dinged with the $140.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 30, 2013)

Answered my own question. 

The program fees is paid irrespective of the fact the PIC was deposited or not in use year.


----------

